# wanted any dwa



## TLD reptiles (Sep 6, 2011)

wanted any dwa for a shop


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Not really filling me with confidence as to your ability to safely keep them.


----------



## oscar96 (Nov 7, 2009)

TLD reptiles said:


> wanted any dwa for a shop


Really??? like what? I know of a lion cub going if thats any good to you


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

What about a Hippo, one not very careful owner


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I've got one of these if you want it? I will do you a good deal.: victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> I've got one of these if you want it? I will do you a good deal.: victory:
> 
> image


They're not DWA. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MandK (Nov 15, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> They're not DWA. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Maybe not but they get damned grumpy if you kick em in the goolies


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

how long till someone gets injured or worse in a shop just because dwa animals make great displays


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

penfold said:


> how long till someone gets injured or worse in a shop just because dwa animals make great displays


An interesting idea, however most of the commoner species make poor display animals in my opinion.

example WDB and gabby!


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> An interesting idea, however most of the commoner species make poor display animals in my opinion.
> 
> example WDB and gabby!


 sorry didnt put that well "good display animals "was sarcasm:2thumb:it seems a lot of shops are getting dwa snakes to get people in the door there are some that are more than capable mr moshpit and concrete jungle spring to mind:2thumb:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Why thank you Mr P. I will have some baby atrox available in the future (i think) and i won't want any money for the neonates. I just want them to go to a good home. If you were interested penfold? :lol2:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

this thread has cost me a new pair of CK boxers. Funny as f:censor:.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> Why thank you Mr P. I will have some baby atrox available in the future (i think) and i won't want any money for the neonates. I just want them to go to a good home. If you were interested penfold? :lol2:


:lol2:Not my cup of tea mate give me a big horrid constrictor any day


----------

